# VB6 or VB.Net?



## maupiti (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi all, sry for the dumb question....

I want to learn programming by myself, and my problem is, what to choose? I've read loads of articles dealing with the differences and the basics of the two language, but i really didn't understand...

I don't really know anything about this topic, but i'm really motivated  So i just dont want to start with a language havin no future or being useless... 

Is it a waste of time starting to learn vb6? Are all of the others basically different? Please help me


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd say skip VB6 and go .NET. It allows you to do basically anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

.net


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2008)

VB6.0 = Visual Studio 6 (1998)
VB7.0 = Visual Studio .NET 2002
VB7.1 = Visual Studio .NET 2003
VB8.0 = Visual Studio .NET 2005
VB9.0 = Visual Studio .NET 2008

Obviously, VB6 is a withering carcus...  I'd use VB9.0 if at all possible but there is little difference between 8 and 9 so either are fine.  7.# is missing a lot of features I use (e.g. console color, stream.io.compression, etc.).


----------



## Dark_Webster (Dec 1, 2008)

VB.NET!

VB6 is awful and it is a discontinued product. Of course it wasn't when it was released .

Use VB.NET 2005 or 2008.

Then you can move to more powerful languages like C#.


----------



## thanhtan (Dec 12, 2008)

This describes some of the many differences between VB6 and VB.NET. Much of the current VB6 code base will not run under VB.NET due to changes in VB.NET's syntax and language, its use of the new common runtime, and its switch to WinForms from the VB6 form model.

Visual Basic.NET includes an upgrade tool to assist in converting VB6 projects to .NET. The tool adds an upgrade report to your project listing any problems and inserts comments into your code and To Do items into the new Task List indicating where additional changes need to be made.

However, understanding the following changes can help simplify migrating your existing VB6 code. For further information on this topic, visit Microsoft's web site.
----------------------------------------------
Electronics maze


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2008)

As taken from Comparing VB.NET to Visual Basic 6 from _The Scarms_.


----------

